# New Yrs trip Lake of the Woods



## Sixpax (Jan 4, 2005)

Fished Lake of the Woods Dec 30 thru Jan 1st and caught a 29" and 25.5" off of Pine Island . Fishing was slow but steady. 9 couples caught enough to eat two meals and take a meal home. The new slot limits are a good thing. Ice was 20-23" with Bombers out and running around. Resorts will be traveling the Rainy river by weekend. 12-15" of snow fell on New yrs eve day and New yrs day.


----------

